# Ziphone 2.5 1.1.4 Results



## dazednconfused (Feb 25, 2008)

Here is my experience with Ziphone 2.5. I followed the instructions to restore to 1.1.4 then ran "Do It All!". Upgrade went fine, Ziphone ran with no problems, but I lost my signal. No Cellular signal at all!

I don't have time to investigate what went wrong, A quick search on the net came up with no solutions or similar results.

What I did to get it running again was did a Restore to 1.1.4, then ran Ziphone 2.4 with just the Unlock Only option. After that was complete, went back to Ziphone 2.5 and ran Activate and Jailbreak.

Back up and running, but I still want to know what happened.

Anyone else have any problems?


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Only problem I had was that my 1.0.2 wouldn't restore to 1.1.4 via iTunes 7.4.2 Upgraded to 7.6.1 and then everything went smooth.

Had a little bit of nervousness at the beginning though!

Mike


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

There were a bunch of people on Howard Forums saying the same thing about upgrading to 1.1.4 and using ZiPhone 2.5

Turns out Zibri just posted an updated version (2.5c). People with the no signal issues tried again with 2.5c and are up and running without any problems now.

Not sure what the issue really was though. I read in some other posts he's prone to typos and hence the multiple updates over a short period of time. Maybe that's what it was?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I decided to experiment with ZiPhone, but had no luck using any of its settings. I was able to install Installer.app on the phone, but nothing really worked quite right. (my iPhone is an original, updated to 1.1.4 and still activated with AT&T).

I read somewhere that InDependence 1.4 beta 5 was working for people with 1.1.4 phones, so I decided to give it a shot. Bing bang boom, I'm jailbroken and unlocked in about five minutes. Other sim cards worked perfectly.

I then reversed my steps to restore the phone back to "normal." No problem.

So now, finally, I can have third-party apps and an unlocked, working iPhone along with the latest firmware in Canada. It may not last, but for now I'm happy.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

I bought an iPhone version 1.1.3, unlocked it with ziphone, then restored it to 1.1.4 and unlocked it again with ziphone.
Runs perfectly.

Run "restore" not "update" in Apple iTunes if you want to upgrade to 1.1.4. That may solve/caused your problem.

This phone is amazing.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

DO NOT USE IT WITH A 16GB iPod Touch
Bought one on Saturday, went home to jailbreak it, got a scrolling error message on a DOS type screen. Thought I had just busted my brand new Touch, but I was able to restore it after some forum searching.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Figure I migh as well jump on the band wagon here:

I used Ziphone 2.5c on my OTB 1.1.2 phone (restored to 1.1.4), and it went smoothly. Downgraded my bootloader to 3.9, unlocked the baseband and activated the phone. Works great!


----------



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a 1.1.1 OTB iPhone. can I use Ziphone 2.5c to upgrade to 1.1.4?


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 25, 2008)

Upgrade your iTunes the the latest version, run the restore from in iTunes, then run Ziphone to do the rest.



Peaker44 said:


> I have a 1.1.1 OTB iPhone. can I use Ziphone 2.5c to upgrade to 1.1.4?


----------



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

Cool. Thanks brother.


----------



## j3tang (Dec 18, 2005)

wow .. that was the easiest upgrade I've done yet 

I was running on 1.1.2, upgraded to 1.1.4 and then ran ZiPhoneOSX and "did it all".
4 minutes later, I was back up and running!


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm a little bit "scared" to do everything. Here's the deal: 1.1.2 OTB runnning with TurboSIM. No problems, not issues, everything's running smooth on FIDO and T-Mobile in the US (  )...

I'd like to run the 1.1.3 or 4.

So:
1) Which one: 1.1.3 or 1.1.4
2) Should I RESTORE or UPDATE to 1.1.4, then run ziphone 2.5c ?   

Cheers


----------



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

j3tang said:


> wow .. that was the easiest upgrade I've done yet
> 
> I was running on 1.1.2, upgraded to 1.1.4 and then ran ZiPhoneOSX and "did it all".
> 4 minutes later, I was back up and running!


What I'd like to know for sure is, can I update to 1.1.4 directly from 1.1.1 using Ziphone? Or do I have to somehow upgrade to 1.1.2 first? Anyone? Buhler?


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 25, 2008)

Restoring is always best as it will be starting with a fresh slate. Its annoying to have to recustomize, but this way you ensure everything is being upgraded properly. Doing the restore should wipe out any mods from TurboSIM.


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 25, 2008)

Peaker44 said:


> What I'd like to know for sure is, can I update to 1.1.4 directly from 1.1.1 using Ziphone? Or do I have to somehow upgrade to 1.1.2 first? Anyone? Buhler?


Ziphone is not for upgrading. Upgrade via iTunes.


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

So basically, JUST TO MAKE SURE, the best way would be to:

1) Restore to 1.1.3 or 1.1.4
2) Put the phone in restore mode
3) Use ziphone
4) Enjoy a "new" unlock 1.1.3-4 running iPhone on any GSM network

I don't want to upgrade to 1.1.3-4 if I cannot be 100% sure it will work. I read that if you upgrade to these, you can't (for now) revirginize and go back to the initial state of the phone, for me being 1.1.2 OTB.

Therefore, I want to be sure of what I am doing !

Cheers


----------



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

dazednconfused said:


> Ziphone is not for upgrading. Upgrade via iTunes.


Right, sorry. I meant can I upgrade to 1.1.4 in iTunes from 1.1.1?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Philly said:


> So basically, JUST TO MAKE SURE, the best way would be to:
> 
> 1) Restore to 1.1.3 or 1.1.4
> 2) Put the phone in restore mode
> ...


No need for Step 2. ZiPhone does that for you.

As mentioned, I used iNdependence 1.4b5 on mine. That worked perfectly. Lots of reports of ZiPhone working fine though.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

Philly said:


> So basically, JUST TO MAKE SURE, the best way would be to:
> 
> 1) Restore to 1.1.3 or 1.1.4
> 2) Put the phone in restore mode
> ...


Just to be extra safe, I'd do a DFU restore...that's what I did. Secondly, when syncing with iTunes after updating and unlocking, it's highly recommended to set up as a "New iPhone" rather than restore your old settings. Less likely to run into any problems. Zibri also suggests this somewhere in the readme text or troubleshooting guide.

J


----------



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just an update... I was able to restore from 1.1.1 through iTunes to 1.1.4, then used ZiPhone 2.5c to jailbreak, unlock and activate. Worked like a charm. 
Awesome!


----------



## j3tang (Dec 18, 2005)

has anyone noticed this?

prior upgrade on 1.1.2
My wireless provider is Rogers, and in the top left corner, it says "Rogers Wireless"


post upgrade on 1.1.4
the text now says "CAN Rogers Wireless Inc." 


You know how after scrolling through the text once, it returns back to the beginning of the text and does not scroll anymore? What annoys me is that the static text seen in the corner says "CAN ..." 

anyways, not a big deal .. just a peeve .....


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

j3tang said:


> has anyone noticed this?
> 
> prior upgrade on 1.1.2
> My wireless provider is Rogers, and in the top left corner, it says "Rogers Wireless"
> ...


I noticed this as well, and I installed Make it Mine and change it to my own.


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 25, 2008)

I tried installing Make it Mine, but I get the error message, 1.1.3 is required.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

dazednconfused said:


> I tried installing Make it Mine, but I get the error message, 1.1.3 is required.


I got the same thing...


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

dazednconfused said:


> I tried installing Make it Mine, but I get the error message, 1.1.3 is required.


Install OpenSSH, then ssh into your iPhone and edit the file /System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist and change the 1.1.4 to 1.1.3. Make it Mine will now install properly. When it is done installing, I strongly suggest changing the version back to 1.1.4. Make it Mine will still work, despite the modification.


----------



## lockec (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone not download their bootloader to 3.9? I'm getting an iPhone this week and I'm not crazy about downloading the bootloader if not needed.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

I went from 1.0.2 unlocked with iunlock.no process back in September, to 1.1.4 unlocked with a combo of iNdependence 1.4 beta 5 and ziphone 2.5c yesterday. It's a long story, short version is:

1 - Restored phone as 1.1.4 in iTunes 7.6
2 - Activated/Jailbreaked with iNdependence 1.4 b5 (hung on SIM unlock step a bunch of times)
3 - SIM unlocked with ziphone 2.5c (advanced tab, "unlock phone for any carrier" button)

If I had to do it again, it would have been 
1 - restore 1.1.4 with iTunes 7.6 
2 - ziphone 2.5c "do it all" button. 
Total time would probably be 10 minutes or so, depending on how long it takes to restore 1.1.4.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok so here is the deal. I'm running a 1.1.3 (1.1.2 OTB) unlocked/jailbroken with ZiPhone.

I want to upgrade/restore to 1.1.4.

In iTunes, when I hit the restore button, it asks me if I want to restore to factory settings. This would knock it back to 1.1.1 would it not? How do I restore to 1.1.4?


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 25, 2008)

As long as you have downloaded the update, it will restore to 1.1.4



titans88 said:


> Ok so here is the deal. I'm running a 1.1.3 (1.1.2 OTB) unlocked/jailbroken with ZiPhone.
> 
> I want to upgrade/restore to 1.1.4.
> 
> In iTunes, when I hit the restore button, it asks me if I want to restore to factory settings. This would knock it back to 1.1.1 would it not? How do I restore to 1.1.4?


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

dazednconfused said:


> As long as you have downloaded the update, it will restore to 1.1.4


To the best of my knowledge when you Restore, it restores it to the current firmware available. In this case 1.1.4. I didn't have 1.1.4 downloaded in advance. I just DFU'd the phone and hit restore.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

Previously using firmware 1.1.2 - restored to 1.1.4 and used ZiPhone 2.5c one-click jailbreak and unlock. Then I restored from my previous sync. Everything works fine.


----------



## ginod_09 (Feb 13, 2008)

I had just done a 1.1.2-1.1.4 restore and used ZiPhone 2.5. Everything worked out perfectly but I looked at the carrier symbol and it shows CAN Rogers Wireless. Before it only used to say Rogers Wireless. Am I paying long distance charges when using my phone? Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 25, 2008)

You are still on the Rogers\Fido Network. it is now CAN Rogers Wireless, just the carrier name. As stated above you can insall Make it mine and change it to whatever you like.


----------



## ottawamac (Sep 24, 2007)

for me i cant install installer or app sap ! anyone has the same issue ? anyone know how to fix it ?


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 25, 2008)

ottawamac said:


> for me i cant install installer or app sap ! anyone has the same issue ? anyone know how to fix it ?


Did you use Ziphone? Installer should already be installed.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

ginod_09 said:


> Everything worked out perfectly but I looked at the carrier symbol and it shows CAN Rogers Wireless. Before it only used to say Rogers Wireless. Am I paying long distance charges when using my phone? Has anyone else had this problem?


Same carrier. I'm not sure why the name changed, but it's based on what generation of SIM card you have. Mine has only ever said "ROGERS", and has not changed through 3 firmware upgrades.


----------



## ltodoruk (Feb 1, 2008)

dazednconfused said:


> Here is my experience with Ziphone 2.5. I followed the instructions to restore to 1.1.4 then ran "Do It All!". Upgrade went fine, Ziphone ran with no problems, but I lost my signal. No Cellular signal at all!
> 
> I don't have time to investigate what went wrong, A quick search on the net came up with no solutions or similar results.
> 
> ...


I just tried updating my software on my 16 gb iphone from firmware 1.1.4 to 2.2.4 or whatever the upgrade was I tried running Z-phone to unlock it again , because after the upgrade it didn't recognize the sim card, the phone had been unlocked and jailbroken prior to this upgrade, now can't even restore it to factory settings because it also upgrades the firmware at the same time, so the phone remains unlocked and unusable what on earth is going on


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

ltodoruk said:


> I just tried updating my software on my 16 gb iphone from firmware 1.1.4 to 2.2.4 or whatever the upgrade was I tried running Z-phone to unlock it again , because after the upgrade it didn't recognize the sim card, the phone had been unlocked and jailbroken prior to this upgrade, now can't even restore it to factory settings because it also upgrades the firmware at the same time, so the phone remains unlocked and unusable what on earth is going on


ZiPhone can only activate/unlock/jailbreak up to 1.1.4... For all 2.x firmwares you need to use the Pwnage tools...


----------



## ltodoruk (Feb 1, 2008)

*Iphone upgrade from 1.4 to 2.1*

Where would I find Pwnage tools for this problem,


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

ltodoruk said:


> Where would I find Pwnage tools for this problem,


iPhone Dev Team Portal [iPhone Dev Team]


----------

